

EYETOK, watch the world live through other people smartphones - brunosaguer

How many times have you ever thought: &quot;I wish I could see it with my own eyes!&quot; ? , but you could not make it to be there…<p>Eyetok is a unique and global service based on a mobile app to watch live what&#x27;s going on anywhere in the world, like you&#x27;ve never seen it before, through other people&#x27;s smartphones live video streaming, like they were your eyes. (Available now on iOS for iPhone)<p>Any smartphone turns to be a &quot;walking webcam&quot;, you can contact and interact with in real time, to watch what others see. Plus, receiver can guide broadcaster and interact with while video streaming in real time through chat and driving arrows (as joystick to guide broadcaster)<p>It&#x27;s the social discovery engine: a &quot;Google Street View&quot;, live and on demand.
Eyetok solves the need of watching right now what&#x27;s happening, ephemeral events, verify and check live anything, virtual traveling, report and broadcast news or incident, eyewitness curiosity, live life hacking with your own eyes, anywhere, as you were right there and then.<p>Imagine we could make it so students use it right now in Hong Kong Occupy…we could see what&#x27;s going on, as we were there…or they could share live too to show what&#x27;s going on.<p>Let us know your comments and feedback at bruno@eyetok.com
======
palakchokshi
A few questions: 1) Why would one want to be directed by someone sitting half
a world away other than journalistic situations? 2) How would this be
different from Skype, hangouts, facetime, etc.? 3) What is the incentive for
someone to open up their smartphone's camera feed for broadcasting specially
if it incurs data costs for the broadcaster? 4) What is the guarantee that the
broadcasts are not of someone's genitals, ala, chatroulette? 5) Unless video
is HD the feeling of "being there" is diminished considerably and having HD
video takes high bandwidth and costs for the broadcaster without an incentive
to do so. How would you address this conflict?

------
jaydub
Interesting idea, personally I think it might be just a bit a head of the
curve for general public at the moment. I think the rate limiting factors here
are bandwidth/camera quality. As mobile data speed improve and mobile cameras
improve as well this could really be a game changer and I can see even in a
few years something like this really taking off.

------
bmm6o
I'm intrigued enough that I would try it if you had an Android app. What's the
business model?

